# Fully threaded Cap head screws



## AndyNC (22 Jul 2015)

Hi,

I'm trying to find some fully threaded M6 x 40 cap head high tensile screw for the 4-way tool post I've made but I'm having no luck.

As I seem to find that most are only about 25mm threaded should I modify my tool post or look for something different.

I don't think I really need high tensile but I don't want soft ones ie B&Q cheapies.

Can any one suggest a fully threaded alternative.

many thanks 

Andy


----------



## AndyT (22 Jul 2015)

If you are making your own tool post, I guess it's likely that you would have some taps and dies... could you not just use the screws you have found and run a die up to the top on each one?


----------



## chipmunk (22 Jul 2015)

Have you tried AHC in Camberley? - Good mail order service and also sell through Amazon marketplace.

From a first check, fully threaded M6 x 40 are only available in Zn plated or stainless - not blackened.

http://www.ahc-camberley.co.uk/fast...ap-head-hexagon-socket-screws-zinc-clear.html

HTH
Jon


----------



## AndyNC (23 Jul 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for the responses.

I did think about running a die down them but I have tried that previously (a years or so ago). The bolts were very tough and the thread came out poorly formed. Having said that it may have used a cheapy die. I'll give it a go as I have new dies (Avon).

Regarding AHC, I'll give them a ring because the linked page does not state fully threaded and I ended up with part threaded because fully threaded were only available on shorter lengths but the picture showed full length treading.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Hitch (29 Jul 2015)

Any joy on the screws?

My local fastener shop is fantastic with engineering type fasteners...

http://www.wentinfasteners.co.uk/fasten ... our-p1269/

Usual story though, worth a quuick ring to confirm if they are fully threaded or not.


----------



## AndyNC (31 Jul 2015)

Hi All,

I used my new M6 die from Avon and it cut well. My previous experience was with carbon steel die on 10mm and it tore up the threads.

So lesson to me: get good tools and problems go away.

Many thanks to all

Andy


----------



## Inspector (1 Aug 2015)

You should be aware that with few exceptions all bolts and screws have roll formed threads. Cutting the threads longer does weaken them, especially the area where the threads transitioned into the shank. For your purposes it may not make a difference but should you come across some fully threaded screws in the future you might want to use them.
Pete


----------



## dickm (1 Aug 2015)

Inspector":3urom2mg said:


> You should be aware that with few exceptions all bolts and screws have roll formed threads. Cutting the threads longer does weaken them, especially the area where the threads transitioned into the shank.


Are you sure about that? Agreed rolled threads are stronger than cut, which is why the threads on the end of bicycle wheel spokes are rolled, but surely the giveaway for rolled vs cut is that rolled threads generally have a larger OD than the bar from which they are formed. Cut ones are the same diameter all along, which seems to be the norm for all the stuff I use.
But I stand to be corrected.


----------

